# Kraft Dinner and Martial Arts: The World of Dragon Ball Z



## Autumn the Squirrel (Jun 16, 2019)

In the year 2000, Funimation produced and distributed a TV special titled _The World of Dragon Ball Z_. Featuring a heavily abridged retelling of _Dragon Ball_ to the preparation for the battle against the androids in _Dragon Ball Z_, this special was given a promotional Kraft Dinner DVD release in Canada in 2005. 

The Kraft Dinner DVD release of _Dragon Ball Z: The World of Dragon Ball Z_ is incredibly obscure, and only a handful of photos exist of it online. It's very possible that there are less of these out in the wild than there are fingers on your hands. This DVD is so obscure that a forum post of mine from September of last year is one of the first results you see on Google when searching for it. 

Without question, this is my most interesting possession.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

the irony that the Japanese hated the show so damn much they gave a voucher code to purchase the entire boxset of DBZ in every box of a certain brand of cheap cereal for about 5 years straight.


----------

